# Anyone had flu in third tri?



## mummyzilla

I didnt want flu jab as didnt know enough abot it so refused it a few weeks ago and sods law last night was tossing and turning with wheezy chest abnd tickly cough. Got next to no sleep, got up this morning and feel achey and flu like symptoms was dithering and cold so ate small breakfast took my aspirin which I have to take anyway and snuggled down under 2 duvets. Managed to grab maybe 2 hours sleep then started to cough so hard I puked up my breakfast!!!
Couldnt handle any food until 4pm when I managed a slice of buttered toast and cup of tea and took 500mg paracetamol and also gaviscon cos everything is repeating on me making me feel sick.
Baby is moving lots and spoke to midwife and explained that I dont even feel well enough to drag myself to docs, she just advised lots of fluids and bed down.
Now I feel really hot and sweaty and had to strip down, but no actual temp.
My mum has just ran to shop to get me some ice cream which is only thing I can think of managing at moment.
Has anyone else had flu while pregnant and how long did it last? should I be more concerned?


----------



## sossypops

I've got this too...had it for a few days and I'm coughing up yucky stuff like crazy. Sorry you feeling poorly too! My midwife said as long as my temperature is ok then I'm just going to have to suffer, and that being in third trimester will probably mean it takes longer to get over as all your strength is going to the baby. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mummyzilla

aww sorry sossypops its really crappy isnt it!
Im worried that I cant keep anything down and also taking paracetamol on empty tum!!!
but in general feels no worse than usual flu I get around this time.
The worst bit is the reflux burning my throat from sickness!!!Urgh!!!


----------



## starrybean

I have similar sympotoms too :cry: Although as I'm asthmatic I went to the docs and got some antibiotics to help, I'm due next week so didn't reeeeeally want to feel so ill with labour being so close!

I've found that drinking anything hot or cold helps, try and drink as often as possible. I keep a drink next to me at all times and find that it helps the coughing - my stomache and ribs are so sore now from all the coughing but having a drink all the time helps so much. 

I also sat with a hot water bottle on my chest (no where near bump) to help ease the coughing and sore chest, I found that helped too :) The hot water bottle also helps keep me warm, but isn't so great when the sweats start! :dohh:

Hope everyone feels better soon :flower:


----------



## popat

You poor thing. I had the flu in first trimester and it sucks not being able to do much about it.

Try some fresh root ginger tea, I find the ginger is very reviving, even if its only for a couple of hours.


----------



## sossypops

I'm coughing so bad that it's hurting my bump...is this ok do you think? Getting worried for the baby!


----------



## Freebird

Here in the US, if you are pregnant - and even if you aren't - they give you the antiviral med - TamiFlu, etc - to shorten the duration, and help with the symptoms. I'm surprised they didn't offer you that. I hope you feel better ASAP. I have been sick for over 2 weeks now, but thankfully it isn't the Flu - just the run of the mill crud.


----------



## mummyzilla

all girls hope you feel better soon.
sossy dont worry doc said baby cant be hurt from coughing.I went to out of hours last night, he was lovely and reassuring. Im aching all over and whenever I was taking anything I was being sick so he gave me baby paracetamol (syrup) gentler for tummy plus simple linctus.I have had a very disturbed sleep still but if anyone is having trouble with reflux aswell as sickness, he told me to sleep on right hand side as that is gentler on tummy. He said for few days wont matter, hes even told me to avoid my usual aspirin every morning cos its irritating my tummy.
Right now my chest just feels so sore from all coughing and its starting to hurt my throat too, boo!!!!How long do you think this will last on average?


----------



## Jembug

hi ya mummyzilla. hope you feel better today?
I came down with the flu ten days ago. I had all the symptoms that you have, but i had a temperture 38.8. Im only just getting over it now.
Im 31 weeks pregnant and lost a stone in weight in a week. 
All the hospital said was to rest and take parcetamal every four hours to keep the temperture down. The baby will be fine and your body will protect the baby.
Hope this helps


----------



## sossypops

Glad you saw a nice doctor mummyzilla. I had a terrible night too...can't stop coughing and it's killing my throat too. I really hope you start to feel better very soon...it's horrible isn't it! 

I just hope I get over it before baby arrives! I don't fancy giving birth feeling this bad:dohh:


----------



## starrybean

sossypops said:


> I'm coughing so bad that it's hurting my bump...is this ok do you think? Getting worried for the baby!

I had the same worry too, the nurse said not to worry, we take the brunt of all the pain and the baby is unaware of it all! When I cough now, it still hurts but more in my ribs and back.

Looks like there are a few of us suffering, I think it's definitely doing the rounds! :hugs:


----------



## mummyzilla

I had temp of 38.4 last night and last time I puked was 3am so I have managed to keep a few things down today some dry toast and a cereal bar, going to try and have some rice and chicken for tea as worried about amounts of paracetamol and simple linctus Im downing with nothing in tummy!!!
I have such bad heartburn too which just makes it feel so much worse and I have teh aching under ribs from strain of being sick.
I hope all you girlies feel better soon, and here is something which seems to help me,I am taking calpol as paracetamol as gentler on tummy and drinking lots of water and camomile tea.This is tmi but everytime I cough up phlegm every last bit Im spitting in a tissue so none is going back down.Im slowly strating to feel better than yesterday atleast x


----------



## Bethanymh

Have you been told by your GP that you can take aspirin? Do you have sticky blood?

Please be careful with this and hope you feel better soon x


----------



## mummyzilla

Bethanymh said:


> Have you been told by your GP that you can take aspirin? Do you have sticky blood?
> 
> Please be careful with this and hope you feel better soon x


I had bad preeclampsia in first pregnancy and a uterine doppler scan early in this pregnancy confirmed I was at risk of blood pressure or pre eclampsia problems again. I take 75mg every day usually but doc told me last night to stop taking it for a few days whilst my tummy is irritated. Im supposd to take it up until 36 weeks xx


----------



## tommyg

I suffered from a real heavy cold / flu at the start of 2nd tri. 

The emergancy doc gave me an anti sickness pill as I was bringing everything up and paracetiomal. I also tried using honey, either off a spool or disolved in hot water with a drop of lemon juice to sooth my sore throat. 

Hope you get better soon


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I'm in exactly the same boat, on Wednesday night started getting tickly throat and temperature, Thursday developed cough and achiness, Friday was sick and doubled over with coughing. Today started getting a totally blocked nose, high temperature and am now starting with sinusy symptoms and earache. It's really unpleasant but am finding paracetamol is helping to take the edge off things. My OH is being a great help despite being poorly himself, bless him. X


----------

